# My Discus Tank - New Look Re-Scape



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Just completed a fresh re-scape of my tank, and thought you folks might like to have a look.
You'll note the Standing Egg Blue Diamonds and the Golden Lollipops that I got from Rick (Canadian Aqua Farm) just 2 days ago. 
They were part of his new June Forrest shipment and I feel they're outstanding. Thanks Rick, for these beauties.
The new piece of Manza wood is adorned with some beautiful Anubias Nana that I recently picked up from Nicole (PSpades) - Thanks Nicole for the super unblemished plants.

lolliblues pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome ......looking yellow ones!! Your plants look amazing . I'm not successful having plants with discus. They turn brown and die. Your's look great!!!!!


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

That is beautiful


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice clean set up


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tank Paul.

Is this a Forrest Blue Diamond? I love it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I don't know how long I can resist these...amazing lollipops.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice! great job


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Great looking tank Paul.
> 
> Is this a Forrest Blue Diamond? I love it.


Thank you all. 
Yeah, I love Rick's Golden Lollipops.
And Yes, Gary, those are Forrest's new 'Standing Egg Blue Diamonds' - always loved the Blues, but these are exceptional.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, those are the standing eggs? They are not as bulldogish as I thought from the other pics I've seen. Man, another fish to add to my eventually domestic list.

Oh, and btw Paul, your pictures look great! Is it just a point and shoot your using, or a DSLR? Very sharp.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

What are th darker guys called they look amazing!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Oh I don't know how long I can resist these...amazing lollipops.


I guarantee if you see them in person the resisting will be over lol seen the tank full of them the other day at Ricks and just amazing !

Looks great Paul & great looking fish!!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, those are the standing eggs? They are not as bulldogish as I thought from the other pics I've seen. Man, another fish to add to my eventually domestic list.
> 
> Yes, they are - except I selected a couple of the smaller ones that Rick had - and ones that were not as bulldogish as some of them - so you're right, most did look quite that way, and were larger vertically than horizontally, if you know what I mean ? (That's why they call them 'standing egg').
> 
> Oh, and btw Paul, your pictures look great! Is it just a point and shoot your using, or a DSLR? Very sharp.


It's just a Pentax Optio A 30 (SR) - No big deal.



mitchb said:


> What are th darker guys called they look amazing!


Those are HB Red Snake Skins that I got from April about a year ago.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

[


Diztrbd1 said:


> I guarantee if you see them in person the resisting will be over lol seen the tank full of them the other day at Ricks and just amazing !
> 
> Looks great Paul & great looking fish!!


Thanks. And I agree that when you see them in person, the resisting will be over.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

discuspaul said:


> It's just a Pentax Optio A 30 (SR) - No big deal.


Haha...that's why it's about the guy behind the camera more so than the camera.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking really good Paul.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

discuspaul said:


> Just completed a fresh re-scape of my tank, and thought you folks might like to have a look.
> You'll note the Standing Egg Blue Diamonds and the Golden Lollipops that I got from Rick (Canadian Aqua Farm) just 2 days ago.
> They were part of his new June Forrest shipment and I feel they're outstanding. Thanks Rick, for these beauties.
> The new piece of Manza wood is adorned with some beautiful Anubias Nana that I recently picked up from Nicole (PSpades) - Thanks Nicole for the super unblemished plants.
> ...


Hi Paul, the revamp looks great and I'm happy to see the discus made a flawless transition into your tank. I hope you'll keep us posted as the plants and fish mature.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi paul......just learning......standing egg BD and a standard BD......how to to tell........


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Hi paul......just learning......standing egg BD and a standard BD......how to to tell........


Hi Francis,
Rick tells me they call them 'standing egg' because of the general shape of the body - more vertical measurement than horizontal, like an egg standing on it's tip.
Some of the blues he had were more prominent that way than the two I chose, which looked more normal-shaped.
Also some had a more pronounced 'bulldog' type face.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi paul for the clarification.......always thought that standing egg discus should have short body (horizontal) and high dorsal and and anal fins to be egg shape ......perhaps I am wrong.....I am just a hobbyist.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Hi paul for the clarification.......always thought that standing egg discus should have short body (horizontal) and high dorsal and and anal fins to be egg shape ......perhaps I am wrong.....I am just a hobbyist.


You're quite right, Francis. You just said it a little differently than I did.
Like egg shape, standing on end.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I thought the scape before was nicely layout( just my preference), but change is good and nothing wrong with that.Those Golden Lolli pop Discus sure stand out amongst the others you have in there.Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------

